# ZOMBIE Wig Thief



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

New York magazine's Daily Intel has a simple explanation for Davis' alleged behavior, especially in light of the burgeoning zombie apocalypse that is upon us. That's what zombies do, Daily Intel asserted.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another person not right in the head:googly:


----------

